# Hunter Lost Phinizy Swamp WMA



## BigSwole (Nov 21, 2017)

There is a hunter who is lost at Phinizy Swamp. People are heading there now to help search, if anyone is in the area or knows it well.

Saw it on FB


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 21, 2017)

Bump to the top


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 21, 2017)

Hope all turns out well


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Nov 21, 2017)

Hope he is located.


----------



## mattech (Nov 21, 2017)

Wife just told me about this, it's her friends husbands cousin. Really hope they find him.


----------



## kranich (Nov 22, 2017)

No luck as of 1 AM this morning. Unfortunately the thick fog here this morning has the helicopter grounded for now.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 22, 2017)

sadler2 said:


> Heard the body was recovered, prayers for all involved!



Prayers as well. 
Any details on what happened. 
That can be said.


----------



## sadler2 (Nov 22, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> Prayers as well.
> Any details on what happened.
> That can be said.



No details have been released. I know the first thing they found was his shotgun case, followed by a pair of gloves and a fold up chair.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 22, 2017)

Prayers for the family. Please folks no duck is worth your life. Our sport is not for the faint of heart. Wear your PFD, dont wear waders in a boat. Be safe.


----------



## mattech (Nov 22, 2017)

Very sad


----------



## mrfudd (Nov 22, 2017)

I did not hear they found a body. I was there from 10-12 this morning. I met him and his uncle there last year. I looked on the path they showed me. I was really surprised by the lack of water in that area.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 22, 2017)

Prayers for the family.

http://www.wrdw.com/content/news/In...issing-person-at-Phinizy-Swamp-459275373.html


----------



## elfiii (Nov 22, 2017)

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> Prayers for the family.
> 
> http://www.wrdw.com/content/news/In...issing-person-at-Phinizy-Swamp-459275373.html



Very sad. If you're going to hunt alone you got to be extra careful and not push your luck.


----------



## rydert (Nov 22, 2017)

yep, very sad...


----------



## oops1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hate to hear that.


----------



## Kkniphfer1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Always sad to hear about stuff like this! My partner at work was friends with this guy. Folks please be careful no duck is worth someone’s life. Praying for the family and friends!


----------



## GADawg08 (Nov 22, 2017)

I checked the guy's facebook page and looks like he had a young son. I can't imagine. Prayers for the family


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 23, 2017)

*So sad...  Hate to hear such news*

Any idea how he passed?


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 23, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Very sad. If you're going to hunt alone you got to be extra careful and not push your luck.



This is why I rarely hunt alone and if I do, I do it from the hill with a dog.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Nov 23, 2017)

Prayers for the loved ones especially this time of year. I also think there is more to this story than has been released. Time will tell.


----------



## LTZ25 (Nov 23, 2017)

Sorry to hear this sad news , I bet a lot of duck hunters dont think they need PFD's in shallow water . Alway wear it , esp when you grout alone .


----------

